# The Point of Joshua



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 3, 2005)

As you can tell by my recent posts, I've been moving through lots of OT material.

What do you think is the key idea in the book of Joshua? and why?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 3, 2005)

For Christs Crown and Coveenant !!!!

Show the rite of passage of Moses to Joshua and how God let our forefathers into the promised land.


Blade


----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Overcoming lifes obstacles by obedience and fidelity to G-d.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 3, 2005)

:bigsmile: to Joshua


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Phew...I thought this thread was measuring my value to the PBers. I thought I was 'fixin' to get the boot!


----------



## sastark (Aug 3, 2005)

"Be strong and of good courage"

Why? Because Joshua had a tendency to worry, I think. He needed reassurance that God was with him, especially after the death of Moses. I mean, I really would not want to follow in the footsteps of Moses - the man who saw God, whom God spoke to so often. Moses was *the* prophet of God. Aaron was *the* priest of God? Who was Joshua? A nobody in comparison. At least, I think that is how the devil would have tempted Joshua to be afraid. Plus, let's not forget that there were "giants in the land". Conquering the Promised Land, without being strong and of good courage, would seem rather daunting, I suspect.

[Edited on 8-4-2005 by sastark]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua and Jesus both mean "he [the Lord] saves."

Matthew Henry:



> Much of Christ and his grace. Though Joshua is not expressly mentioned in the New Testament as a type of Christ, yet all agree that he was a very eminent one. He bore our Saviour's name, as did also another type of him, Joshua the high priest, Zech. vi. 11, 12. The LXX., giving the name of Joshua a Greek termination, call him all along Iesous, Jesus, and so he is called Acts vii. 45, and Heb. iv. 8. Justin Martyr, one of the first writers of the Christian church (Dialog. cum Tryph. p. mihi 300), makes that promise in Exod. xxiii. 20, My angel shall bring thee into the place I have prepared, to point at Joshua; and these words, My name is in him, to refer to this, that his names should be the same with that of the Messiah. It signifies, He shall save. Joshua saves God's people from the Canaanites; our Lord Jesus saves them from their sins. Christ, as Joshua, is the captain of our salvation, a leader and commander of the people, to tread Satan under their feet, to put them in possession of the heavenly Canaan, and to give them rest, which (it is said, Heb. iv. 8) Joshua did not.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua 23:14 "... not one of all the good words which the Lord your God spoke concerning you has failed; all have been fulfilled for you, not one word of them has failed."


----------

